# Pop up hood repair



## skyseer (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello! After a minor accident hood popped up on an r35 gtr. What parts do I need to replace (with part numbers if you can) and how do I clear warning light after that?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

At the very least you'll likely need two bonnet rams, one or more frontal impact sensors and possibly a new bonnet pop up ECU (if yours cant be reprogrammed).

I'd suggest calling your nearest NHPC with your reg number or VIN and they can tell you the part numbers and prices.

Reprogramming by be done by a Consult III, Ecutek cable or Cobb AP.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

I have two bonnet rams from my 2012 I would sell 

With brackets as well


----------



## skyseer (Oct 17, 2017)

Contacted with dealer and it's not a cheap fix to buy all parts for pop-up hood. So, do you think it's possible to remove instrument cluster and just turn off illumination of pop-up hood warning light, so it doesn't annoy me?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

skyseer said:


> Contacted with dealer and it's not a cheap fix to buy all parts for pop-up hood. So, do you think it's possible to remove instrument cluster and just turn off illumination of pop-up hood warning light, so it doesn't annoy me?


Getting the instrument cluster out isnt tricky nor is taking it apart. Getting it all back together can be a tad tricky (particularly the dial needles).


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

be careful with your insurance knowingly running around without the pop-up bonnet in operation.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You dont have to take the instrument cluster apart just the front plastic cover off , then cover the light with black tape - i have done this rather than fit pop up cancellers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

terry lloyd said:


> You dont have to take the instrument cluster apart just the front plastic cover off , then cover the light with black tape - i have done this rather than fit pop up cancellers


terry "bodge" lloyd...


----------



## skyseer (Oct 17, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> You dont have to take the instrument cluster apart just the front plastic cover off , then cover the light with black tape - i have done this rather than fit pop up cancellers


Front plastic cover - do you mean the transparent one?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Or Terry tight f*cker Lloyd


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

skyseer said:


> Front plastic cover - do you mean the transparent one?


Yes , i even just put tape over the light on the outside - it hides it 99% just that i fitted a nismo dash and done it umm better if thats the right word


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> Yes , i even just put tape over the light on the outside - it hides it 99% just that i fitted a nismo dash and done it umm better if thats the right word


Surely it's better just getting the resistors? Does it beep every time with a warning?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Chris**** said:


> Surely it's better just getting the resistors? Does it beep every time with a warning?


No beeps - easier pulling the dash than fitting cancellers they are a pig to fit ( im told ) pull the plug at the front hide the light (simples) and FOC


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> No beeps - easier pulling the dash than fitting cancellers they are a pig to fit ( im told )


They are not that bad. Probably 30 mins. But I took my rams out, so a bit longer.


----------



## skyseer (Oct 17, 2017)

charles charlie said:


> Getting the instrument cluster out isnt tricky nor is taking it apart. Getting it all back together can be a tad tricky (particularly the dial needles).


I saw your thread, where you took off instrument cluster. Do you think it's possible to just took off or disable the led that illuminates pop-up hood warning light in the cluster?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Should be possible given many of us have had failed leds over the years.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

From memory I put 1.2 ohm wirewound resistors into the pop-up loom plug, this must have cost nearly 50p for the pair.

Took all of 5 mins to solder up with a bit of heat shrink on top to keep it tidy.

No idea how long it would take to get your dash out, to apply the "Lloyd fix" but would guess longer than 5 mins to solder in new resistors.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The pain is getting to the rams to fit the resistors - also the op has had the system activated so the dash light would still be on if he fitted them - i just offered a free easy way to not see the light which is what he wanted - its a lot easier than pulling a smd off the dash and when he does get it fixed he can pull the tape off 

On a side note once activated does it not put the car in a limp mode ? would be surprised if Nissan allowed the car to still do 200mph with the bonnet raised


----------



## greenear (Dec 18, 2012)

on a 2011 car no action only the lamps -- very funny some lamps in front


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I can speak with experience 
I had the exact same issue and Nissan wanted £5k to fix it.

I needed the rams - normally £500 of ebay mine came off a 2010 but the car is a 2012 had to change the brackets over but works fine.

I needed the Rams ECU which is like rocking horse to find - I tried resetting the rams with Ecutek and it didn't work at all. I paid £200 for the Ecu and used the cable and the lights off

I needed the plastics for the bonnet hinges at the top and some more plastics I forgot

All in all it cost me £800 and my lights off and never came back on.
Rams are on ebay now and again and as one guy replied here he has rams but its the ECU which is impossible to find and I believe Nissan wanted £1200 for this part for me


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/r35-gtr-...303430?hash=item1c8e595506:g:yZsAAOSwzhRZkIOw


this is RARE
I paid £700 for these parts....


----------

